# ALL 8+ Week Stretchers..What 3-5 Products Help You Stretch A LONG, LONG Time?



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

Ladies:  I am Entering My 16th Week Post Relaxer.  I will be Relaxing Labor Day Weekend.  My Next Stretching Goal is 20 Weeks. (For Alot of You Ladies, 16 Weeks Ain't Nothing...Neither is 20)

The Things that Helped Me Stretch and Keep My New Growth In Tact Are:

1) Jamacian Black Castor Oil *works wonders on NG
2) Using a Reconstructor Weekly *Keeps Hair Strong
3) Deep Conditioning With Heat *with something very moisturizing
4) A Creamy Leave-In

What Products  or Special Secret Recipe Helped You Endure a 8, 10, 12, 14, 20, 6 Months, A Year Stretch???


----------



## HoneyA (Aug 30, 2009)

S-Curl or any other activator for my new growth
IC Fantasia gel for new growth
Any cholesterol Deep conditioning treatment e.g. Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol/Queen Helene
V05 Moisture Milks Conditioner for co-washing around 17+ weeks post

I am now 10 weeks post, I'm aiming for 18 weeks this time around. I'll be watching this thread for new tips and tricks too.


----------



## Live4Me (Aug 30, 2009)

I am more than 6 months post. I use:
-Elasta QP Mango Butter religiously on my NG
-Isoplus yellow gel for laying down edges
-Any coconut conditioner -- Co-Wash ALL THE TIME!
-Glycerin with ANYTHING!


----------



## Americka (Aug 30, 2009)

Great Thread, T!



Castor Oil
Moisturizer (NTM Leave In or JFM w/ SAA mixed in)
Lustrasilk Cholesterol (SB w/Mango)
Pantene Beautiful Lengths conditioner
Coconut Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

HoneyA said:


> *S-Curl or any other activator* for my new growth
> *IC Fantasia gel*
> Any cholesterol Deep conditioning treatment e.g. Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol/Queen Helene
> V05 Conditioner for co-washing around 17+ weeks post
> ...


 
Me Too.  And Imma also get some S-Curl.  That Product Keeps Coming Up as a good one for alot of uses.  i.e. baggying, keeping NG Moisturized etc....So, Imma need that too.

The IC Gel and IC Serum Really Helped me from about 8-12 Weeks when I was bunning, but I switched up.  Will have to revist that.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 30, 2009)

The winter is going to bring about a slight variation in the way I stretch and do my hair.  I'm going to incorporate a lot more hot oil treatments during those cold winter months.   I have a bottle of JBCO and it just sits there on my shelf,  so I'm really going to focus on fitting my oils into my routine.

Anyhow for me

1. Steam DC with heat.  I have several favourites, I'm currently enjoying AO White Camilia and Origin's Rich Rewards.  In the grand scheme of things, it's the steam that is the really essential point
2. NTM Silk as a moisturiser during the early weeks/months of a relaxer then I move on to a heavier moisturiser; I'm currently using ORS Olive & Tea Tree Oil
3. Aveda DR reconstructor
4. L'Occitane Shea Butter Leave in

These are not products but:-

5. Being absolutely consistent - and no slacking off.  I find when I get lazy my hair really suffers so that's a no no
6. Low manipulation

I'm shooting for 22/23 weeks after my next touch up.


----------



## Poranges (Aug 30, 2009)

NTM Silk Touch: My Holy Grail.

Shescentit Banana Brulee & Fortifying Masque.

Hairveda Strinillah.

Shescentit Seyani Hair Butter. 
Coconut Cream Concentrate (dramatically loosens NG)


HTH


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 30, 2009)

This is addition to the things you listed IDareT, since all of the things you listed also help me stretch.

1) Using a serum to detangling with (I use Chi Silk Infusion) after each wash
2) Henna or Clay to stretch the ng and remove some of the bulk, makes detangling easier. 
3) Jane Carter nourish and shine on the NG 
4) Finger combing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

Poranges said:


> NTM Silk Touch: My Holy Grail.
> 
> *Shescentit Banana Brulee & Fortifying Masque.*
> 
> ...


 
I Have All 3 Of These!  Will keep these in mind.  Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> This is addition to the things you listed IDareT, since all of the things you listed also help me stretch.
> 
> 1) Using a serum to detangling with (I use Chi Silk Infusion) after each wash
> 2) *Henna or Clay to stretch the ng* and remove some of the bulk, makes detangling easier.
> ...


 
Thanks Charm

Imma Die-Hard Henna/Indigo User Too, didn't even think of this one. I also have the Bentonite Clay and will incorporate this now that I have a better understanding how to use it. (Thanks for Your Review)

I had the JC N&S on my list but wonder how it compares to Qhemet Olive Oil & Honey?

And Yes, finger combing works wonders.  

This time, I had a coupla' Knots & Tangles this time where hair had started wrapping around.  It was murder.  And I lost a few strands.  I have to stay on top of that.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 30, 2009)

WEN (surprisingly it keeps my new growth extremely soft, and loosen the coils)
BB moisturizing growth lotion
OCT (it also keeps my new growth extremely moisturizing and soft
ORS deep condition

with these 4 products i cant keep my hands off my hair.I cant tell where the demarcation line is.

I'm stretching for 6 months... and i am currently 10.5 wks


----------



## Toy (Aug 30, 2009)

Wen Cleansing Condish
S-curl
Proline softner Moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

Toy said:


> Wen Cleansing Condish
> *S-curl*
> Proline softner Moisturizer


 
I See This is a Must Have!


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 30, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Charm
> 
> Imma Die-Hard Henna/Indigo User Too, didn't even think of this one. I also have the Bentonite Clay and will incorporate this now that I have a better understanding how to use it. (Thanks for Your Review)
> 
> ...



I think the biggest difference in the two is that JC is just butters and oils, while qhemet is a cream moisturizer.  Cream moisturizers tend to make my ng loc up after a day or two if Im heavy into my stretch with a lot of ng.


----------



## blvilla23 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14-1
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
KeraCare Intensive Restorative Masque


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Aug 30, 2009)

Coconut Oil (keeps new growth soft)
Aussie Moist and V05 Cheapie Cons (co-washes)
Rusk Smoothers Leave In (creamy leave-in,great at helping me detangle)
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner 
Aubrey Organics GPB or Aphogee 2min Reconstructor (mild protein)


----------



## Toy (Aug 30, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I See This is a Must Have!


 

Yes it is 

I am 10 wks post and i needs my S-curl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> I think the biggest difference in the two is that *JC is just butters and oils*, while qhemet is a cream moisturizer. *Cream moisturizers tend to make my ng loc up after a day or two if Im heavy into my stretch with a lot of ng.*


 
That's Good to Know.  I will put JC back on my List.

_*sitting here applying my black and bossie*_


----------



## iNicola (Aug 30, 2009)

This is my first stretch ever (18 weeks post and aiming for 26 weeks) and what has been working for me thus far:

V05 condish - cowashing
Miss Keys 10 en 1 or Natural Keys - moisturizing DC (I do a home steam treatment 98% of the time)
Aphogee 2 min or Nexxus Keraphix - protein

Leave ins:
Chi Silk Infusion (always) - provides extra slippage while finger combing
I also use either NTM leave in or some V05 condish and coconut oil (when I remember to use this)

I use QP mango butter as my moisturizer but now that I'm further along I find that I have to spritz some water based moisturizer before applying it. I'm currently using John Frieda Daily Nourishment leave in spray but thinking for trying s-curl when I'm out.


ETA: I just saw that you asked for 3 - 5 products...oppps LOL


----------



## DarkHair (Aug 30, 2009)

I stretch for twelve weeks at a time, considering longer. I use:
Elasta QP Mango Butter on my roots
John Frieda or CSI on my hair to detangle. 
Aussie Moist 3 min deeep w/honey added as a deep conditioner
Growth aid and scalp massage (not rough or the ng will tangle)

I do:
ponytail rollersets to straighten roots and minimize flat-ironing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

Do You All That Use the Elasta QP Mango Butter to Soften Your NG See any Difference between the Old QP Mango Butter *vs* the New Formulation?

I've used the QP too.  But I haven't bought any since they changed Companies.erplexed


----------



## LushLox (Aug 30, 2009)

I forgot I sometimes use Mango Butter too during the latter weeks in my stretch - it's great on my new growth, but weighs my hair down a bit, so I can only use it when I wear my hair up. I've got no idea if it's the new or old formulation though!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Aug 30, 2009)

Scurl is my #1 staple product keeps new growth very moisturized, ors replenshing helps make my hair soft and easy to detangle when I am about 8wks post, CHI silk infusion keeps my hair shiney a light after I get it flat iron. Also I wrap my hair at night which helps a lot.


----------



## Poranges (Aug 30, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Have All 3 Of These!  Will keep these in mind.  Thanks



Even if you don't try anything else...I HIGHLY recommend you try the CCC treatment, especially if you have thick, coily 4a/4b hair like mine that is prone to severe matting and is hard to manage (NG that is).


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 30, 2009)

I am 28 weeks post today and i highly advocate Aussie Moist Conditioner for cowashing and leaving in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

Poranges said:


> Even if you don't try anything else...I HIGHLY recommend you try the CCC treatment, especially if you have thick, coily 4a/4b hair like mine that is prone to severe matting and is hard to manage (NG that is).


 
Yeah......I have the Cream of Coconut Concentrate hmmm?  I have used it,as a DC but not at 10-12-14 weeks post.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2009)

I am currently over 7 months into my year long relaxer stretch and I had a really hard time when I got to 5 months into it, then I decided to get proactive and do something about it.

*The Things that Helped Me Stretch and Keep My New Growth In Tact Are:
*
1) Hot Oil treatments - the oils I found favorable are extra virgin olive oil and sweet almond oil. This is done sometimes before shampooing and sometimes after shampooing mixed in with my DC.

2) I also use a reconstructor weekly mostly as a prepoo on dry hair mixed with Lily Of The Desert Aloe Vera gel with heat for 20 - 30 minutes. It seems to work better for me this way because I don't have to manipulate it too much afterwards. I simply poo lightly then DC. 

3) I find that shampooing less works for me as well. I shampoo about 2-3 times a month now and one of those would be a clarifying poo. I realize now though that I don't have to use a clarifying poo that often anymore because I have drastically reduced the usage of the amount of products with cones and parabens in them. I may have to stretch my clarifying to every 5 or 6 weeks for now. 

4) I have also been coating my hair with oil and/or conditioner and adding a little natural oil to the shampoo before washing my hair. Wow, this is truly amazing and greatly reduces any stripping/drying feeling to my hair by the shampoo, especially natural shampoos which does make hair feel a little stripping.

5) Henna'ing my hair once every 3-4 weeks (except when I'm in extension braids) has also greatly loosen up my hair's curl pattern. Simply wonderful.

6) I deep condition with heat after every wash with a super moisturizing deep conditioner at least once every 7-10 days. I would do a moisturizing co-wash within that time frame as well. My new co-wash loves are Aussie Moist Conditioner and Pantene Nature Fusion Moisturizing conditioner. 

Now you understand why I still have to use a clarifying shampoo every once in a while. Some things I just can't seem to give up. I will have to replace them sooner or later though with something a bit more natural and it will have to be with Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner of course. I really love this conditioner.

7) Like Terri, I lightly use a creamy leave-in and thanks to her, my new leave-in loves are Alba Botanica leave in and Beauty Without Cruelty (BWC) Revitalizing leave in. I also use Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner as a leave-in. 

8) Daily moisturizing with BWC leave-in, for example, and sealing with extra virgin coconut oil helps a great deal.

*Oh I have to add this:* The BWC Revitalizing leave in makes an excellent detangler. It made detangling a breeze for me AFTER my hair air-dries. I just section off my hair a little at a time, add the leave-in, work through with my fingers and I could literally feel my hair softening under my fingers and as a result, it is now a staple. Try it! 


*What Products or Special Secret Recipe Helped You Endure a 8, 10, 12, 14, 20, 6 Months, A Year Stretch???* 

Already mentioned above but I have also been protective styling my hair via extension braids and wigs which have been extremely instrumental in my ability to get as far as I am right now.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Aug 30, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I am 28 weeks post today and i highly advocate Aussie Moist Conditioner for cowashing and leaving in


 
Best co-wash ever!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Aggie  You've provided Detailed, Excellent, Valuable Information especially for Ladies that Desire to Stretch Long-Term.  

Alot of those Steps will even be helpful for those of us tryna' make it to 12,14,16,18,20,24,30 weeks.  

Glad those Products are working out for You too.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 30, 2009)

Great tips Aggie! 

I'm also going to get a small spray bottle and leave it at work so I can spray it on my hair during the day if it feels dry.  I've just got to think about what to put in the bottle - the s-curl sounds good for a start.


----------



## soulie (Aug 30, 2009)

Frequent cowashing with WEN cleansing conditioner; my moisturizer of choice is a mix of Qhemet AOHC and Olive and Honey Balm.  I've mixed them in one of the 2 oz sample jars and I moisturize my new growth with it when it's still damp, then bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, It Seems as though (in no particular order):

S-Curl
Elasta QP Mango
WEN
Aussie Moist
Henna

Are some of the Favorites for Long Term Stretches

btw: Loving the Qhemet!


----------



## Poranges (Aug 30, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah......I have the Cream of Coconut Concentrate hmmm?  I have used it,as a DC but not at 10-12-14 weeks post.



I purchase mines from here:

http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/coconut_cream_concentrate.htm

Check it out to see if we have the same product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

Poranges said:


> I purchase mines from here:
> 
> http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/coconut_cream_concentrate.htm
> 
> Check it out to see if we have the same product.


 
It's Not the One I have but thanks for Posting this Site.  It Looks very interesting.

I am sure alot of Ladies who Love Both Organic Products and Coconut Oils & Creams will benefit Greatly from this Site.

Good Looking Out!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 30, 2009)

1. glycerin/conditioner/water mix (magic for tangly dry new growth)
2. Lustrasilk Mango cholesterol conditioner (forgot the exact name)
3. oils (Castor, evoo, and coconut)
4. HE's LTR (Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship leave in)
5. Random gentle gels for hold around the edges when I'm wearing my hair up.


----------



## Kellum (Aug 30, 2009)

I did my first 15 week stretch with great success. I really didn't have any problems at all. 

1. Protein DC's with: MT and Keraphix weekly and monthly Emergence treatments

2. Moisturizing DC's with: Back to Basics Honey Hydrating and Salon Care Honey Almond conditioners

3. Oils for sealing and to remove shed hair/ finger de-tangle. I use coconut and castor oil together to seal. It leaves my hair very soft. 
I apply Vatika and coconut oil to my hair and then finger de-tangle/ remove shed hair. The shed hairs glide out without getting tangled on other hair. This is a life saver. 

4. Spritzing with my Ayurveda tea, moisturizing with my water leave in mix and sealing.

5. Leaving my hair alone. I wore my KS instant weave and it was a God send for my hair. It allowed me to manipulate my hair only once a week when I would do my full regimen. 

The most important thing I've learned it to just *Listen to your hair and be patient!!!*

*ETA: I just started hennaing and it leaves my hair so soft and strong. I know for sure this will help me in my stretches. *


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2009)

The longest I've ever stretched was 13 weeks and it was hard indeed.

I find that rinsing daily with water and WEN, with weekly Ovation treatments, allowed me do it that long.  And of course, wearing my hair pinned up in a protective style was the only way I could do it.

I have been stretching to 12 weeks, but I really want to get to stretch longer, say 6 months or just go natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

*^^^^^^^^*

IA:  For Me, That Weekly Infusion of some sort of Protein...Balanced with Moisture, of Course, was essential in getting me successfully to 16 weeks. 

That Weekly Reconstructor at about 12-16 was "A Must" for My Hair.


----------



## wannabelong (Aug 30, 2009)

Pantene Relax and Natural Mask
Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor
Silk Elements Silken Child moisturizer
Coconut oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

bumping.............


----------



## JenBenCal (Aug 30, 2009)

I am relatively new to stretching and, so far, am only 6 weeks post, but I can say what I've been using up until this point! 

Elasta QP Mango Butter: I know the formula changed but, maybe it's just because I'm too dense to notice, I can't tell the difference between the new brand and the old formula. Actually, the only difference I see is that the new brand seemed a lot creamier when I opened it! My old brand seemed very thick, but this new stuff is like whipped goodness in a jar 

NTM Silk Touch: a Godsend. I'm finding that, possibly due to over-processing, my hair gets very dry after washing/cond/air drying (not just the NG). NTM really helps give it nice moisture without being too greasy. For a while I was using ORS Olive Oil but I just felt like it weighed my hair down too much, even when I only used a reasonable amt!

Aphogee 2 Min Recon: Yeah, amazing-ness in a bottle. I'm using it once a week on wash days.

NTM Daily Deep Cond/Suave Humectant: These are both amazing conditioners and I love them both to the core . I might have to give that Aussie Moist a try though, since it's getting such great results!


----------



## Mrs.Green (Aug 30, 2009)

What helps me with stretching is:

A good deep conditioner to soften the new growth - I use Silicon Mix
A good leave-in to detangle - I use Lacio Lacio or Silicon Mix leave-in

My number one thing that's not necessarily a product its - HEAT . I can stretch longer when I rollerset or blow dry my roots. The heat from the dryer straightens my new growth allowing it to be more managable.  When I co-wash in my later weeks my roots are too curly to deal with.


----------



## deborah11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Poranges said:


> NTM Silk Touch: My Holy Grail.
> 
> Shescentit Banana Brulee & Fortifying Masque.
> 
> ...



Where do you buy coconut cream concentrate from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

deborah11 said:


> Where do you buy coconut cream concentrate from?


 
I Get Mine from the Grocery Store, but another Poster, posted this Site.

http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/coconut_cream_concentrate.htm


----------



## locabouthair (Aug 30, 2009)

You know what the only product that helped was s curl. but what helped me even more was leaving my hair alone. I can stretch for 12 weeks wearing a half wig and not combing my hair every day. Also the longer I stretch I notice I need to wash my hair at leats one a week. Waiting too long to wash when I'm stretching causing tangles and knots for me. But low manipulation really helps me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

WOW! 

The S-Curl Really Seems like an All-Time Favorite from Relaxed, Transitioners and Naturals!


----------



## panamoni (Aug 30, 2009)

Great thread!

I'm 19 weeks post, and something I started doing about two weeks ago every day, sometimes twice a day, is finger parting my entire head and applying Hairveda's Whipped Cream to my new growth only.  Then moisturizing my whole head with Elasta QP H2 leave-in, then sealing with EVCO then JBCO. I make sure the JBCO seals the entire strand from NG to the ends.  My hair stays super soft and the NG lays flat all day.  

Of course I do the other stuff too: dc'ing at least 2x a week, testing my hair to see if it needs moisture or protein (Aphogee 2min). Salerm 21 is my go to leave-in after every wash.  ACV rinses after each wash makes detangling a breeze.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmm the coconut cream sounds good.  I sometimes buy whole coconuts and use the meat for my west indian rice and peas dishes.  I may use some for my hair; process it down and maybe use it as a prepoo. :scratchch


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 30, 2009)

What's the consistency of the coconut cream?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> What's the consistency of the coconut cream?


 
The One in that Jar from the Other Poster looks more Solid.  The One I buy (in the Can) is about the Consistency of Eagle Brand Milk.


----------



## Bluetopia (Aug 30, 2009)

Poranges said:


> NTM Silk Touch: My Holy Grail.
> 
> Shescentit Banana Brulee & Fortifying Masque.
> 
> ...


 
I have some coconut cream concentrate....how do you use it on your NG?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Aug 30, 2009)

This is my first major stretch. I'm going for 12 weeks so that I can relax only four times a year. Prior to finding this site, I'd do a stretch of 8 weeks. 

Right now, I'm using the following to help me:

1. Oils (Coconut and Castor)
2. Mane 'N Tail Original Shampoo
3. Aphogee 2-Min for my protein
4. Mane 'N Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner
5. Neutrogena Triple Moisture Leave-In Cream

So far, I'm entering my 9th week. My hair is still manageable. I'm canceling my hair appointment (I thought I'd only do 9 weeks) for this week. My stylist won't be happy; but, I will.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Aug 30, 2009)

Right now I am at 9 weeks and I am comfortably streching using JBCO on the NG and Worlds of curls activator.  I am dC with heat.


----------



## spelmanlocks (Aug 30, 2009)

Mane N Tail Detangler and Isoplus Braid and Twist Unlock help me to stretch to 14 weeks.  I use Mane N Tail detangler daily when my new growth starts to become difficult and Isoplus Braid and Twist Unlock on wash day to detangle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

spelmanlocks said:


> *Mane N Tail Detangler* and Isoplus Braid and Twist Unlock help me to stretch to 14 weeks. *I use Mane N Tail detangler daily when my new growth starts to become difficult* and Isoplus Braid and Twist Unlock on wash day to detangle.


 
How Are You Using this?  I have this too.  I was using it to Co-Wash with, and I really loved it for that, but I guess I shoulda' been using it for it's detangling properties uh?


----------



## spelmanlocks (Aug 30, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How Are You Using this?  I have this too.  I was using it to Co-Wash with, and I really loved it for that, but I guess I shoulda' been using it for it's detangling properties uh?



Are you using the Detangler spray or the conditioner?  I ask because you said you use it to co-wash and I can't really see the spray as a good co-wash because its watery in comparison to a conditioner.  But, I am using the detangling spray, I just saturate my hair with it and finger comb my hair afterwards.  I used to have bad problems with my hair matting from stetching, and this product has really helped a lot with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

spelmanlocks said:


> Are you using the Detangler spray or the conditioner? I ask because you said you use it to co-wash and I can't really see the spray as a good co-wash because its watery in comparison to a conditioner. But, I am using the detangling spray, I just saturate my hair with it and finger comb my hair afterwards. I used to have bad problems with my hair matting from stetching, and this product has really helped a lot with that.


 
I have...wait lemme go look:  _Mane 'N Tail Moisturizer Texturizer Conditioner Can be used as a leave-in or rinse out. Works in 5 Ways_ 

It's Yellow and Creamy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

bumping...............................


----------



## LushLox (Aug 30, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> I have some coconut cream concentrate....how do you use it on your NG?



I would personally warm it up for a while, apply to the hair and put on a plastic cap...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

Mine (canned) was quite a bit "thicker" than regular Coconut Milk (actually more like the consistency of Eagle Brand Milk).

 I applied it all over, massaged it in and put a Plastic Cap on for awhile 30 minutes to an hour (don't remember using any heat) and rinsed really well.  

Hair was incredibly _" super soft"_ but I wasn't many weeks post.  Prolly about 4-6 weeks the time or two I used it.

I didn't use it very many weeks Post tho'.  So now, I will try it again like about 10-12 weeks like the other poster suggested.


----------



## Poranges (Aug 30, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> What's the consistency of the coconut cream?



Very Thick, Of Course Creamy, and sticky. I melt mine so its a bit runny.


----------



## Poranges (Aug 30, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> I have some coconut cream concentrate....how do you use it on your NG?



I apply it like a relaxer.


----------



## chiconya (Aug 30, 2009)

Aphogee Poo, 2 min reconstructor 
neutrogena silk touch leave in
rusk smoother
chi silk infusion
virgin coconut oil 

These products make my life easier and hair happier/healthier.


----------



## kami11213 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm 11 wks post now stretching for 24 wks...

-Wks 1-12 I use a light moisturizer and nothing on my new growth. Usually NTM or HE LTR
-Wks 13+ I use a heavier moisturizer since I air dry mostly during that time, usually Nexxus Humectress
-JBCO for edges/roots
-Hot Oil treatments 1x a month
-Aphogee 2 min or ORS Hair Mayo w/ 1 egg for protein

Also, low manipulation is huge for me, I wash and DC once a wk and bun until my next wash after 13 wks post...


----------



## fe6968 (Aug 30, 2009)

vo5 co-washes
henna gloss
homemade moisture leave-in
_______________________


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

kami11213 said:


> *I'm 11 wks post now stretching for 24 wks*...
> 
> *-Wks 1-12 *I use a light moisturizer and nothing on my new growth. Usually NTM or HE LTR
> *-Wks 13+ *I use a heavier moisturizer since I air dry mostly during that time, usually Nexxus Humectress
> ...


 
I Think the More You Do it, The Better You Get At Coming Up with A Detailed Regimen that Works.

I have found myself changing products & techniques as the weeks roll on. 

This time, (my 3rd stretch) I was better able to know exactly what my hair needed and at what point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2009)

bumping for the cause


----------



## Khaiya (Aug 30, 2009)

1. A shower comb, i dont know how i ever did without it!
2. CON in the green bottle, its a life saver! Bye-bye tangles and knots.
3. Protein condish - i have a few that i rotate
4. EVOO
5. Some good thick moisturizing condish like Silk Elements Cholesterol, i mixed some SAA in mine and it makes my hair feel SOOOO good, the front of my hair looks relaxed because of it, no fuzzies for me.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Aug 30, 2009)

Great thread T! I'm taking notes. Just hit 7 weeks post and it's starting to get tuff. This thread is right on time!


----------



## patientlygrowing (Aug 30, 2009)

1. oil rinses I love (coconut, almond or olive) 
2. NTM silk leave-in

...still learning so I'm sure I'll add more later.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Aug 30, 2009)

I am currently 20 weeks post-relaxer and I will likely go to at least 24, possibly even forever!  I use to stretch my relaxer more often, 6 months and such but I've been out of practice for awhile, as I have been relaxing every 10-14 weeks for the past couple years.  Well this past weekend provided me with a reality check about stretching.  I have come to realize that for me and my head of hair, it's not so much about PRODUCTS but PRACTICES.  If I don't follow certain procedures, it matters not what products I use.  So aside from moisturizing and conditioning my hair while stretching (which can come in an variety of products) I have found that I have to do the following...

1. ALWAYS cover hair at night.  ALWAYS.  If not, it will go wild while I'm tossing and turning at night and become matted and tangled.  It will also lose its moisture very quickly if left uncovered.  Consequently, I moisturize and then cover every night.  
2. Wash and detangle my hair in sections (using my fingers and a wide tooth comb).  This past weekend I had to do about 12 sections all over my head b/c my hair was so matted and tangled.  If I accurately care for my hair leading up to my wash day, I should only have to section into 4-5 parts.
3. Stay away from certain hairstyles- no more braidouts or twistouts past weeks 15/16.  As much as I love them, they will lock my hair up in a minute.  On top of that, the style doesn't hold moisture but for a couple days and so my hair gets extremely dry.  As much as I hate heat, that's one way to go (just in moderation) along with buns and bantu knots.
4. Co wash and deep condition frequently.  CO wash once/week if my hair gets dry but deep condition with every wash.  

Those are my main ones that I can think of for now.  I know I didn't quite answer the question but again for me, it's not about products so much but how I care for my hair.  I may have more to add later as I continue this stretch!


----------



## cherryhair123 (Aug 30, 2009)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> Coconut Oil (keeps new growth soft)
> Aussie Moist and V05 Cheapie Cons (co-washes)
> Rusk Smoothers Leave In (creamy leave-in,great at helping me detangle)
> Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
> Aubrey Organics GPB or Aphogee 2min Reconstructor (mild protein)



Thank you for reminding me about Rusk Smoother, it does help with new growth.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 30, 2009)

subscribing...


----------



## Bosslady1 (Aug 31, 2009)

serum, deep conditioning with honey + olive oil, stafro/scurl as moisturizer.


----------



## A_Christian (Aug 31, 2009)

1.) KeraCare Humecto Conditioner
2.) Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor
3.) Qhemet Burdock Root Butter

These products work very well for me in terms of keeping my new growth soft, strong and easy to manage. My last stretch was 33 weeks long. I would've stretched longer but every time I try to stretch for a year I end up having a major event to go to and get a touch-up to show out . 

Great thread!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 31, 2009)

WEN
My Steamer
S factor Serious Conditioner
Henna
Aphogee (hard core)

I am 51 weeks and I am relaxing at 56 weeks


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 31, 2009)

great thread!!
very informative


----------



## kami11213 (Aug 31, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Think the More You Do it, The Better You Get At Coming Up with A Detailed Regimen that Works.
> 
> I have found myself changing products & techniques as the weeks roll on.
> 
> This time, (my 3rd stretch) I was better able to know exactly what my hair needed and at what point.



So true, when I first started stretching I had no idea what products or routine would work for me. You have to play around w/ it and the more you do it the better your technique will be which may mean you can stretch longer. I started stretching only 8 wks at first, then 12 (barely) now I'm going for 24, my longest so for was 20 wks...


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 31, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mine (canned) was quite a bit "thicker" than regular Coconut Milk (actually more like the consistency of Eagle Brand Milk).
> 
> I applied it all over, massaged it in and put a Plastic Cap on for awhile 30 minutes to an hour (don't remember using any heat) and rinsed really well.
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair,
Do you mind me asking what brand your coconut cream is?
tia,
tishee


----------



## Babygurl (Aug 31, 2009)

The products I CANT live without while stretching are:

Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1
Fantasia IC gel 
Vo5 conditioners for co-washing (makes combing through my new growth super easy)
satin scarf
Proclaim Aloe and Shea for deep conditioning


----------



## AllAboutMoi (Aug 31, 2009)

Silicon Mix
Lacio Lacio
Rusk Smoother 
Aphogee Protein Treatment
Are my must haves.  

I also have to use a sulfate free shampoo.  I didnt know that until I tried one and then I noticed the difference.  
And then something for daily moisture either coconut oil, Dove moisture therapy, or Seyani butter.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Aug 31, 2009)

Avocado butter mixed with oils, Rusk Smoother leave-in, Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, HE LTR leave-in.


----------



## tenderheaded (Aug 31, 2009)

Currently 23 wks post. My saviors are:

  Cold pressed castor oil ($6, 32 oz oilsbynature)
  Hair One Olive Oil Cleanser
  The incredible, edible egg

I pre poo with the egg mixed in hair mayo or Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Con. The egg helps my hair retain moisture longer.

The Hair One is left in for 30-60 min then rinsed thoroughly. My hair is VERY tightly coiled, and this lets me comb with minimal loss. This is by far my most successful stretch. I'm considering going to New Year's Eve if I have continued success!


----------



## Honi (Aug 31, 2009)

Ayurveda rinses
Oil rinses with coconut oil (olive oil is too heavy for me)
AO White Camellia
AO GPB for strength
Shampoo bars – ng won’t draw up as much with these and makes both textures happy
Epsom salt rinses.  A weak mix gives you really nice soft hair.
Hair one used on dry hair and then rinsed works better for me than the other way.


----------



## MontegoBayBaby (Aug 31, 2009)

1) A Steamer-Deep Condition twice per week
2) Excellent Deep Conditioners-Silicon MIx, Alter Ego, ORS pak
3) A Satin Scarf
4)  A good leave in-Elucence MB or Lacio Lacio
5) Adding a detangling step to my wash routine and doing so in sections


----------



## MontegoBayBaby (Aug 31, 2009)

Khaiya said:


> 1. *A shower comb, i dont know how i ever did without it!*
> 2. CON in the green bottle, its a life saver! Bye-bye tangles and knots.
> 3. Protein condish - i have a few that i rotate
> 4. EVOO
> 5. Some good thick moisturizing condish like Silk Elements Cholesterol, i mixed some SAA in mine and it makes my hair feel SOOOO good, the front of my hair looks relaxed because of it, no fuzzies for me.


 
Oh yes the shower comb, can't detangle w/o it.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 31, 2009)

Subscribing...

I'm currently in week 6 of my very first 8 week stretch.  I don't have any advice to give at this point, but I must be on the right track because I'm using alot of the methods everyone has mentioned.  My ultimate goal is to be able to stretch for 6 months, but I'm just taking it one week at a time.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am 13 weeks post this week-
I am going for 30 weeks post. However, I am just working with my hair to see how long it can go 
before I relax again.
JBCO-
Dudley-DRC- Thank you GymFreak.
daily scalp massages.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm almost 15 weeks post (planning to stretch for about 27 weeks). My necessary products are:

1.* Shower comb*. I use this daily.
2. *Denman D3*. I detangle fully with this every 3-4 days.
3. *Sulfate free poo* I use once a week. 
4. *Co washing daily *and leaving the conditioner in.
5. I just found an excellent moisturizer in *Afroveda's butters*. I plan on using them for the rest of my stretch and until the end of time.
6. I almost forgot this one...*Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm*. I need to deep condition _at least _once a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> IDareT'sHair,
> Do you mind me asking what brand your coconut cream is?
> tia,
> tishee


 
It's in a Can and I found it with the Hispanic Food Products -- _Ceam of Coconut Product of the Dominican Republic_.  

The Also Had it in the Area where the Drink Mixes are as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes Ladies, I have been taking Notes!  

There are so many Great Ideas in This Thread and I saw alot of Commonalities amongst alot of us with Both Product and Technique.  Didn't You???????

I also found so many Helpful "Tweaks" to get me through to 20+ Weeks.  Taking Some of what I do already + what some of you are doing.

This Thread Contains Some Valuable Info for anybody that's just starting to Stretch and Those of Us who Wish to Stretch a Little Further!

Thanks For All Of Your Responses and Feedback!  It is Most Appreciated.


----------



## Coffee (Aug 31, 2009)

I am at 9 weeks post and am trying for 10 this time. I use:

Sexy Hair Pumpkin condish
WEN
14n1
Steaming & DC 2x per week
Henna

I forgot my mixture of jbco, almond oil, coconut oil and olive oil.
I'm thinking of adding NTM to my stash.

I just ordered some of the Coconut Cream Concentrate plus they had a sale buy one get one free of Gold Label Virgin Coconut Oil 32 oz which I use for cooking.


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm loving this thread, thanks IDareT'sHair! I think I read every post and just wanted to say you ladies are giving some wonderful and useful advice and suggestions for stretching! Since I am now into my 8th month (WooHoo!!!) of my 1 year stretch, I will certainly be picking up on some of your advice in the future. I am learning lots about my hair.  The first thing I learned was to listen to my hair, and to give it what it needs. My new growth is dryer, thicker, poofier, and way frizzier than it was 8 months ago.As my new growth gets longer, I will be tweaking, experimenting, and trying to give my hair what it needs. This is not an easy task, and I know the longer my new growth gets, the harder it will be to maintain. So thru trial and error, and experimenting, I have found a few products that work for me:


coconut oil-for the hair and scalp
castor oil for the edges
henna/indian powders for cleansing, conditioning, and strengthening
moisturizers-water based. Water is the best natural moisturizer for the hair. Use it daily-your hair will thank you later
leave-ins that are light, creamy and water-based. You all know what my favorite leave-in is from my mane taming thread and video here:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=386130&highlight=mane+taming



Roux porosity control after every shampoo,henna and DC
DC after every shampoo. Use a thick conditioner, or cholesterol, and apply it to the roots and new growth like a relaxer. Spread it on thick and deep, then get under a heat cap for 30 minutes.
This list is not product dependent, I believe more in processes than specific products. The products are just tools to get you there. Everyone's hair is different, and everyone's hair responds differently to every product. Being able to experiment, and stay encouraged is important. Have the courage to move on if something is not working for you. You gotta enjoy the journey!
I recently added these products/procedures to my routine around the sixth month to help with tangles and knots:


pure olive oil pre-poo-great for NG
shampooing in braided sections using an applicator bottle filled with diluted shampoo to really get down close to the roots
*Patience*-when tangles occur, try to unknot them by pulling straight up and out on individual hairs, strand by strand
shampooing every 10 days instead of every week-less manipulation
While nothing will get that new growth straight like pressing, or perming, as long as you're consistent with your routine, and keeping the hair moisturized and conditioned daily in between shampoos, you will have softer, more manageable hair. I love new growth, because it means your hair is growing!!!!!  The goal is to learn how to keep the NG soft and manageable with the right products and tons of TLC!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2009)

This is a Teachable Moment for All Long-Term Stretchers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2009)

Great Post Stella B!  Very, very, Detailed, Informative and Helpful.  

Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## aquajoyice (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be 20 weeks Sept 2nd this is my first stretch past 8weeks. It's been trial and error but I noticed my relaxed and natural hair loves natural products.
Conditioners:
-Mixture of Honey, EVOO, Coconut, egg(if doing protien treatment)
-Garnier Fructris Melting Mask conditioner in Moisture or Strength and repair
Co-Wash:
-VO5 Moisture Milk Strawberry & cream
Shampoo
-CON  green label
Moisturizer:
-my mixture with Shea Butter Unrefined and oils

The big thing is low manipulation, detangling and moisture.. it's really as simple as that.


----------



## sharifeh (Sep 1, 2009)

By the way, I really need to try out this s-curl product, it seems to be a staple for so many...
Can anyone post the ingredients?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2009)

bumping.........


----------



## Msmia (Sep 1, 2009)

I have found that my hair loves:

EVOO pre-poos, added to deep conditioner and sealing ends (it makes my hair much more manageable)

John Freida Clear Hair Glaze (once again makes my hair much more manageable)

Roux Porosity Control Conditioner after every shampoo, and mixed with deep conditioner

Elasta QP H2O Leave In (I think my hair prefers watery leave ins versus creamy Lacio Lacio and LTR did nothing for me)

Biweekly Reconstructor treatments

Biweekly ORS Replenishing Pak

Low manipulation


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Sep 1, 2009)

Unrefined Shea Butter
Coconut Oil or Black Castor Oil (when I can find it)
Conditioner washing with Vo5


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 1, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's in a Can and I found it with the Hispanic Food Products -- _Ceam of Coconut Product of the Dominican Republic_.
> 
> The Also Had it in the Area where the Drink Mixes are as well.


Is this the one you use:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EO5XW6
tia,
tishee


----------



## shasha8685 (Sep 1, 2009)

AO HSR

ORS Replenishing

Roux Porosity Control

Jilbere Shower Comb



These 4 things are all I really need.....


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 1, 2009)

most important for me was having my hair detangled and parted before i even got out of shower..with lots of conditioner and shower comb.
soon as i get out-lots of creamy leave in-Rusk smoother
fine tooth comb to keep my wet new growth straight and then dry like that under satin scarf.
ntm silk touch to moisturize and keep my NG smooth, flat.  
jojoba oil to keep soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Is this the one you use:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EO5XW6
> tia,
> tishee


 
Mine is a Blue Tropical Island Looking Can with Palm Trees, Sand etc...similar but no, not that exact Can.  

My Suggestion would be to go to the Grocer and pick up a Can of Coconut Cream Concentrate (it wasn't that hard to find) at the Grocery or a Health Food Store.  Whole Foods/Trader Joe's/Kroger's/Giant Eagle/Wal-Mart have it, I'm sure.  It's only about 2 bucks and some change.

I'd do that before buying it on Amazon (and paying for shipping).


----------



## haitiancutie (Sep 1, 2009)

I know you guys suggested S-Curl but I was wondering how you guys use it: do you just spray the NG or do you spray the whole head?? I was wondering because it activates curls and was wondering how that goes for relaxed heads?? TIA!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2009)

bumping............


----------



## WantNatural (Sep 1, 2009)

I tried S-curl for the first time last night, and I sprayed it directly to my new growth. Ahhh....it literally melted my new growth, and I have 2.5 inches of super coily NG that at the end of the night is a dry, puffy mess. I also sprayed the length of my hair and topped it with Afroveda Cocolatte Mask. My hair was so soft and moisturized this morning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2009)

WantNatural said:


> *I tried S-curl for the first time last night, and I sprayed it directly to my new growth. Ahhh....it literally melted my new growth, and I have 2.5 inches of super coily NG* that at the end of the night is a dry, puffy mess. I also sprayed the length of my hair and topped it with Afroveda Cocolatte Mask. My hair was so soft and moisturized this morning!


 
Great!  Thanks Girl.  I am Definitely getting me some.

Wondering....What week "post" are you?


----------



## WantNatural (Sep 1, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great!  Thanks Girl.  I am Definitely getting me some.
> 
> Wondering....What week "post" are you?



I am 21.5 weeks post. I'm transitioning and I've never even stretched before! I'm also new to my HHJ so I'm learning all kinds of stuff. I resisted the S-curl at first even though we use it for my 2 year old son, but that stuff is THE TRUTH!!! (Still need something to work on these crazy edges though...)


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 1, 2009)

V05 conditioners 
Hairveda whipped gelly 
my moisturizing spritz 
SE silken child
Brush to smooth edges


----------



## scoobygirl (Sep 1, 2009)

WEN has been a real hair saver for me.  Since it's kind of expensive, I try to stretch it out by alternating washes with a cheap poo & conditioner.  The closer I get to touch up time, the more frequently I do my WEN washes.  However, the last couple of bottles I got don't feel quite the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep, It Seems that:

WEN
JBCO
Aussie Moist
S-Curl
Elasta QP Mango Butter
ORS Replenishing Packs
Coconut Oils, Creams, Milks
Shower Combs
Various Detangling Products
Co-Washing
Henna
Jane Carter
Qhemet
AO GPB

Are All Some of the Common Stretching Favs!


----------



## Traycee (Sep 1, 2009)

Hair One ( A Serious Must)
100% Aloe Vera for edges
Roux Porosity Conditioner every week 
Mane n Tail Detangler
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment 
Silk Elements MegaSilk Intense Mayonnaise(very Light protein)
V05 Moisture Milks and Mane n Tail Original for co-washes


----------



## irsgirl (Sep 1, 2009)

This is my first post.  I have been lurking on the site since October 2008.  I just got up the nerve to reply to a post.  I have fine 4a/4b  hair and I have also stretched my relaxers 12-16 weeks, but never know how to care for it to keep it from breaking and I trim it. Since coming to the boards I learned that my hair loves a weekly light protein and moisture treatment. I wash once a week with a moisture shampoo (cream of nature) and condition with organix light protein treatment. I air dry  and then apply 14-1 to the entire strand and bun until the next wash. My next stretch is going to be 24 weeks I am only 5 weeks post.  I pray that I can do it.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent question...

Couldn’t stay in the 3 – 5 range……………., but these are the products that help me:

Hair One (Olive Oil)
Lacio Lacio
Silicon Mix Conditioner
La Plancha Conditioner
CON Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo
CON Detangling Conditioning Shampoo
Pantene Detangling Light Conditioning Mist
Coconut Oil rinses


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2009)

bumping.............


----------



## loved (Sep 2, 2009)

Traycee said:


> *Hair One *( A Serious Must)
> 100% Aloe Vera for edges
> Roux Porosity Conditioner every week
> Mane n Tail Detangler
> ...



What type of product is Hair One? Conditioner, leave-in, etc.,?

OT: Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 2, 2009)

irsgirl said:


> This is my first post. I have been lurking on the site since October 2008. I just got up the nerve to reply to a post. I have fine 4a/4b hair and I have also stretched my relaxers 12-16 weeks, but never know how to care for it to keep it from breaking and I trim it. Since coming to the boards I learned that my hair loves a weekly light protein and moisture treatment. I wash once a week with a moisture shampoo (cream of nature) and condition with organix light protein treatment. I air dry and then apply 14-1 to the entire strand and bun until the next wash. My next stretch is going to be 24 weeks I am only 5 weeks post. I pray that I can do it.


 to the forum. Great first post


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration (softens NG)
Stasoft Fro
Black Castor Oil
Co washes with V05 Moisture Milks Line
Fake Hair (Because you get to a point where any more manipulation is just not an option).


----------



## Aspire (Sep 2, 2009)

subscribing . . . .

Still learning, but for me . . .
- AOHR as a DC on dry hair or mixed with . . .
- Brahmi/Kalpi Tone/Amla powders
- Co wash w/Rusk Calm
- Castor Oil (pharm or JBCO)

Will try the SC though on NG since my hair dries out quickly.  Sounds like a winner.


----------



## Traycee (Sep 2, 2009)

loved said:


> What type of product is Hair One? Conditioner, leave-in, etc.,?
> 
> OT: Your hair is beautiful!


 
Thanks....Hair One is Sallys version of Wen....It is a conditioning cleansing system....Basically a conditioner that cleans your hair and scalp...No suds...The conditioner can also be used as a leave in ...But I havent tried it that way yet


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am currently over 7 months into my year long relaxer stretch and I had a really hard time when I got to 5 months into it, then I decided to get proactive and do something about it.
> 
> *The Things that Helped Me Stretch and Keep My New Growth In Tact Are:*
> 
> ...


 

My special recipe- I am currently 13 weeks post

2 tbs of EVOO 
2 tbs of Coconut oil
2 tbs of JBCO
4 drops of Patience Hair oil

I mix them all in a bowl. Part my hair in 4 sections and I add this in my hair from root to tip I massage it in my hair at the same time then I sit under my hair dryer for 20 mins rinse out in shower then I get ready to style.


----------



## haitiancutie (Sep 2, 2009)

I just tried S-Curl on my NG last night...and DING DING DING WE HAVE A WINNER!! 

This stuff just MELTED my NG and that, along with Mane n' Tail Detangler, made combing my 9 week post hair a breeze. Definitely a stretching keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2009)

Aspire said:


> subscribing . . . .



Good!  I 'm glad you are learning some new techniques to help you improve your Stretch!



haitiancutie said:


> I just tried S-Curl on my NG last night...and DING DING DING WE HAVE A WINNER!!
> 
> This stuff just MELTED my NG and that, along with Mane n' Tail Detangler, made combing my 9 week post hair a breeze. Definitely a stretching keeper.


 
Great!  So Happy it worked for you.  Now I gotta get Mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2009)

bumping..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Lovestyr (Sep 6, 2009)

I am only 7 weeks post right now but I am going for 24 weeks and I just tried the Joico Kpak line and I am in loveee. My ng is so softtt so  i think this will help me achieve my goal.


----------



## ellehair (Sep 6, 2009)

Cantu shea butter leave in
jbco to soften up NG
co washing with moisture milks


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 5, 2009)

Let's keep this thread going!!!


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 5, 2009)

I bought s-curl because of this thread and so far(like 3 or 4 days lol) it has been working wonderfully!
Thanks girls!!


----------



## Ruby True (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi I'm new  to the board.
This is  my  first stretch and tomorrow I will be eight weeks post. Its hard to list only  five products. I did my  first henna yesterday and it did relax my  curl My hair feels thick and strong. I  cowash with HE hydralicious . I use Morocan Oil intense hydrating mask, restorative hair mask and morrocan oil. ORS every week. Oh yea and S-curl for moisture.

I have learned so much from you guys and I am glad I joined the sisterhood of the HHJ.


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 30, 2009)

haitiancutie said:


> I just tried S-Curl on my NG last night...and DING DING DING WE HAVE A WINNER!!
> 
> This stuff just MELTED my NG and that, along with Mane n' Tail Detangler, made combing my 9 week post hair a breeze. Definitely a stretching keeper.



out of curiosity how much and how did you use it?
did you spray it directly on your hair or did you use it on your hand first?


----------



## SistaSista (Oct 31, 2009)

I love this thread. Thank you everyone for sharing your tips. I'm only four weeks post so I still have time to get my stretch regi together. This will be my first stretch and I plan to stretch for ten weeks.


----------



## coli (Mar 7, 2010)

bumping


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for Bumping, For me I think it has been:

1) Co-Washing/Weekly Deep Conditioning Treatments w/Heat
2) Incorporating a weekly light protein or reconstructor
3) JBCO
4) Keeping NG Saturated with something Creamy/then Sealing w/Oil
5) PS (this winter I have been Wigging it) and may continue throughout the Fall _*if I can stand it*_


----------



## nymane (Mar 7, 2010)

Silicon Mix
Suave Naturals Conditioners for pre-poos & VO5 for co-washing
Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning Creme (daily moisturizer)
Aphogee 2-step
Wide Tooth Comb (Jilbere)
Lacio Lacio for roller sets (currently 18 weeks post and it keeps my ng moisturized for 6 days! No breakage and soft hair, amazing...I slept on this for too long)


----------



## Americka (Mar 7, 2010)

Americka said:


> Great Thread, T!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Only six months later and this list has changed:

 

Castor Oil/JBCO Pomade

Skala Shea Butter Leave In

Hollywood Beauty Castor oil
Deep Conditioners with heat (Skala Masque, La Plancha, Baba de Caracol)
Porosity Control Conditioner


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin (Mar 7, 2010)

Loving this thread ladies!!!

I am 15 weeks post. I'm still learning, but so far, what has helped me is:

1. Co-washing at least once (mostly twice) a week. I can roughly comb through my hair when I use SE Mega Cholesterol (under running water of course). NO hair in the comb. I also like Pantene R&N Breakage Defense and their Moisturizing Conditioner

2. Glycerin/water spritz

3. Adding EVOO to my deep conditioners. I LOVE ORS Replenishing Pak & AO Honeysuckle Rose

4. MN & JBCO on my scalp. This combo makes my new growth soft!


----------



## gissellr78 (Mar 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!
> 
> The S-Curl Really Seems like an All-Time Favorite from Relaxed, Transitioners and Naturals!



I am going to have to get some s curl   I am 8 weeks post today and i am trying to go 16 weeks at least


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

For All the Long Term Stretchers.....GO!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 5, 2010)

Taaliah Waajid moisture mist. It literally melts my NG and keeps its moist but not heavy.


----------



## angellike (Apr 5, 2010)

a scarf, to tie my wet hair down
fantasia gel (the blue one)- for my edges
herbal essence LTR leave-in
coconut oil


----------



## ellehair (Aug 16, 2010)

i came back to repost. im a scurl junkie now for stretching moisturizing etc.. I mix mine with water though its a little too heavy for me alone..


----------



## halee_J (Aug 16, 2010)

A moisturizing spray leave-ins: S-curl and Taliah Waajid protective mist


Oils, particularly ceramide oils for pre-poos and sealing: keeps NG soft, reduces tangles and NG shrinkage


Elasta QP mango butter - moisturizes and slicks down NG and edges.


HE LTR leave-in - same as above


Protein reconstructors (Aphogee 2min, Aphogee 2 step, Alfaparf rigen) keeps relaxed hair strong.


Mosturizing DCs every wash like AOWC, ORS replenising and Taliah Waajid herbal condish


Roux porosity control - great detangler and helps keep porosity in check


----------



## january noir (Aug 16, 2010)

gissellr78 said:


> I am going to have to get some s curl   I am 8 weeks post today and i am trying to go 16 weeks at least



I tried it.  Didn't like it.  It was the smell of it or something and I didn't like and it's sticky.  You may have to cut it.

And to think I used this when I had a California Curl years ago!


----------



## LushLox (Nov 27, 2010)

I've found that I absolute LOVE natural products, so I'll be incorporating them completely into my regi. I'll be doing a lot more pre poos now using ceramide rich oils.


----------



## Carisa (Nov 27, 2010)

coconut, olive and castor oil, infusium 23, mane n tail detangler, co washing with vo5


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 27, 2010)

I stretch for 6 months:

1. Wheat Germ Oil: Best detangler ever
2. Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner (Pak): Melts tangles and moisturizes the bajeezus out of my hair. 
3. Elasta QP Mango Butter: Never fails to moisturize
4. Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier: Great for keeping my growth happy all week long, I use this as a leave in, to Moisturize or to manipulate my hair mid-week
5. Hercules Sagemann Hard Combs: Hard Rubber/Bone combs really make a difference


----------



## n_vizion (Nov 27, 2010)

I going into my fourth month of stretching.  What really works for me is investing lots of time and love into my pre-poo and deep conditioning.  Not so much the product but making sure I take the time to apply evenly all over the hair so areas of damage do not start to appear.  One product that I will never be without is my Gleau Nourishing Argan Oil blend.  It softens my hair like noneother and keeps the strands supple so I can handle the two different textures better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2010)

*cough* Great Thread!

Don't sleep on Darcy Botanicals Transitioning Hair Cream *great for Relaxed Hair*
Hairveda Whipped Ends
Oils like JBCO
Deep Conditioners with a Splash of Oil


----------



## NappiShawti (Nov 27, 2010)

im about 21 wks post... (4b relaxd/texlaxd)

1) deep conditioning under my steamer w/ Lustrasilk shea butter+mango, honey & coconut oil

2)washing & detangling once a week (Roux Porosity Cont, Aphoghee 4 Damaged hair or ORS creamy Aloe shampoo, VO5 or Herbal Essence cond) 

3)protective styling & low manipulation 8+wks post (weaves, half-wigs, buns & braidouts)

4) keep newgrowth soft w/ moisturizer (s-curl, hollywood beauty carrot cream, ors moisturising lotion)

5) seal ends & oil scalp w/ JBCO & coconut oil mix


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow!  When I posted in this thread over a year ago, I was in week 6 of my very first 8 week stretch!  My how times have changed!  As of right now, I'm 12 weeks post going for my usual 14 week stretch and I don't even bat an eye now! 

Here's what's helped me get to this point:


Mane 'n Tail Detangler
Lacio Lacio Leave In
Cowashing a minimum of 2x weekly
Low maintenance styles (buns mostly)
Deep conditioning 2x a week (and do NOT skimp on the conditioner, really soak your NG with it!)

Great thread!  I'm picking up more tips that I can use.  I have all of the tools needed to rollerset, I just need to do it.  Maybe tonight......


----------



## bbdgirl (Nov 28, 2010)

I am 18 weeks post and the products that have been most helpful during this stretch are:
Hollywood beauty argan oil serum on my ends
NTM leave in on my damp hair
Hempseed, olive, on the length
 coconut for prepooing and detangling
castor oil for my scalp and softening my NG
 Elasta QP mango butter for my edges


----------



## lissalove (Nov 29, 2010)

AO White Camelia and HSR, Pantene Relaxed-Natural, Natures Gate Hemp seed conditioners work great on new growth
Nu-Gro, NTM, or Alba leave-in conditioners
Chi Silk infusion, Argan Oil as serums
Vatika Frosting for sealing
Hairveda Amala Shampoo 
Hemp seed oil 

I have tried different techniques to stretch my hair past 8 weeks.  I'm not big on "protective"   styles because they just have not worked for my hair. With the exception of wigging it everything else results in breakage for my fine strands.  
I have come up with a routine that is fail-proof for me:

Alter Ego Garlic conditioner mixed with oil (I like hemp oil) as a pre-poo
Shampoo Hair with diluted moisturizing shampoo and Hairveda Amala Rinse
Aphogee 2 min conditioner only as needed 
Deep condition with AO White Camelia and Pantene R/N with heat
Use Paul Mitchell The Detangler as a final rinse to fully detangle
Apply Nu Gro leave-in cond and Chi Silk infusions serum 
Roller set with water spritz (with a small amount of moisturizing conditioner)

This leaves my relaxed hair shiny,smooth and bouncy, and my new growth soft and moist.  It may seem like a lot but I only do this once a week. I wrap my hair carfully every night. I also only shampoo if I feel my hair has build up because I find that it is drying for me. If I see my hair is not going to make it a whole week I deep condition on dry hair and wrap it and let it air dry. This combo of products allows me to wrap my hair past 5 weeks and get decent results. I rarely use my flat iron anymore. 
For my hair I find that I need to deep condition with heat and pay attention to my leave in. I have literally had to wash my hair over because the leave-in I used tangled or dried my hair up.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 26, 2011)

Bumping......


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 26, 2011)

1) Mane and Tail Detangler
2) a wide tooth comb
3) Fantasia IC gel
4) a scarf for laying my edges down

these things work wonders especially after 12+ weeks


----------



## SailorSuccess (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't think there are any particular products but instead regimen. 

Wash once a week (usually Sunday)
DC twice a week
Rollerset weekly or wrap nightly

DCing really keeps my NG soft and manageable


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2011)

For Me: The Tangle Teezer is Definitely a Plus for Stretching. It really helps to detangle and smooth NG.

It's a good little tool for Relaxed Heads


----------



## grow (Feb 28, 2011)

great thread IDareT'sHair!

bumping to remember to read every single page!


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Feb 28, 2011)

Any PS that doesn't allow me to see what my hair looks like and during the course of my week. Weekly detangling and washing, OCT/MT/JBCO/MTG.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 28, 2011)

- Motions Neutralizing Shampoo
- Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor
- Aussie Moist Conditioner/Tresemme Moisture Rich Conditioner
- Combing gently with a wide tooth comb


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 9, 2011)

Bump.....

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Nix08 (Sep 7, 2011)

Although I don't plan on stretching much more than 10 weeks...co washing (daily or so) really helped in the past


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Sep 7, 2011)

My personal mixture (shea butter, mango butter, EVOO, coconut oil, castor oil, jojoba oil, and glycerin) helps a lot. It makes my ng super soft and manageable. Bunning and using head wraps helps too. So far I've made it 13 weeks. Lets hope I can reach my goal of 30!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2011)

Bump -

I only stretch to 10-12 weeks right now. I just recently started cowashing and it is helping tame the ng nicely. It might just help me stretch longer. I will gradually increase my weeks though. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## afrochique (Sep 9, 2011)

6 month+ stretcher here:
Silken Child Leave- In Detangler
CON moisturizing and detangling shampoo
HE Hello Hydration and other cheap (Suave, White Rain) conditioners
Oils


----------



## Dee_33 (Sep 9, 2011)

Another 6 month stretcher checking in:

1. GVP Conditioning Balm
2. Shea Moisture leave-in with Aloe Vera Juice added
3. Ponytail rollersets (not a product but it helps tremendously)  
4. Unrefined coconut oil


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Sep 9, 2011)

I am typically a 6month stretcher...my last stretch was at 28 weeks I am currently 16wks post. Products getting me thru the long haul:

1. Rusk Smoother leave in-- ng would be poofy & miserable w/out this stuff after around 13wks

2. Extra Virgin Coconut Oil (Vittamin Shoppe brand)-- for Pre-poo'ing & detangling ng/hair b/f washing 

Can't live w/out these 2 products!! 

Hope this helps...good luck 



Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Poopiedo (Sep 9, 2011)

S curl
Coconut Oil
Shea Moisture Conditioner (leave in)
Cheapie conditioners or conditioners I don't like in my stash for cowashing
AO Honeysuckle Rose and GPB


----------



## havilland (Sep 9, 2011)

6 month + stretcher checking in

texlaxing with a low lye relaxer: Design Essentials low lye--  keeps the difference between the two textures from being so harsh

rosewater and glycerin --- softens my new growth on wash day

co- washing with a clarifying conditioner instead of using shampoo: VO5 clarifying condish


----------



## jenaccess (Sep 9, 2011)

S Curl
Shea Butter
Coconut Oil


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 19, 2011)

Bump bump bump

Sent from my Comet


----------



## *KP* (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm at 14 weeks right now and I'm aiming for around 18 weeks. I've done 6 months in the past but I don't remember how I got through that!

I need as much help as I can get!


----------



## StarScream35 (Feb 24, 2012)

Two words~~~~Dominican Blowouts!


----------



## bettysmsboop (Feb 24, 2012)

How do you use your S curl?


----------



## Americka (Feb 24, 2012)

I ended an 18 week stretch Tuesday. That is the longest stretch I have ever done and I was able to get through it using Care Free Curl Gold and Alter Ego Garlic Treatment. I used the CFCG to baggy my ponytail every night. The Alter Ego made combing through the new growth a breeze. These have become my deep stretch go to products.


----------



## taz007 (Feb 24, 2012)

^^^ Puts Alter Ego in my shopping cart  _(13 weeks post and struggling!)_


----------



## Americka (Feb 24, 2012)

taz007 said:


> ^^^ Puts Alter Ego in my shopping cart  _(13 weeks post and struggling!)_



IDareT'sHair is the one who introduced me to this product. I didn't want to pay $30 for a deep conditioner, but it is worth every penny for me. AND I find fewer shed hairs in my comb! I don't have that thick stuff like you, so I have to account for all of my hairs.


----------



## taz007 (Feb 24, 2012)

Americka

Did you purchase the conditioner or the hot oil treatment?


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 24, 2012)

Keracare Natural Textures Leave-in, melts my tangles away. Little to no breakage while using this product.

Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Conditioner mixed with coconut oil, hot six oil, honey, castor oil, olive oil and aloe vera juice, Deep conditioning from root to tip.

Steaming for 30-45 minutes weekly.

Aphogee 2 mintues every two-weeks.


----------



## Americka (Feb 24, 2012)

taz007 said:


> @Americka
> 
> Did you purchase the conditioner or the hot oil treatment?


 I have the hot oil treatment with garlic.


----------



## avi1derful (Feb 25, 2012)

Brighteyes35 said:
			
		

> Two words~~~~Dominican Blowouts!



I'm interested in stretching my hair this way also. Do you find the heat damaging for your hair? Any tips you can share, Dominican blowouts can be rough on the hair sometimes.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 317537 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm about 20 wks in due to sheer laziness. I self relax and I hate doing it!  My products are prepoo with vatika or evco, shampoo once with a teeny bit of shampoo to clean scalp only, then cowash with cheapie suave, detangle while rinsing, then dc with biolage ultra hydrating balm + roux porosity control mixed with. I think the trick is the coconut oil cause I don't scrub it out. Then I towel dry put in a little serum, a little Davines relaxing fluid and a teeny spritz of diluted acv then blow dry.  I twist into 2 buns then hit my roots with my sedu flat iron then set on hot rollers or Bantu knot.   I grew up roller setting cause that's how my mom did it and my hair was always WL or longer... But oh how I suffered on wash day!!  I've been blow drying like this for 2 years n no appreciable damage. I can't get her to try my method though. 

I'll prolly relax in the next few weeks.  I also alternate biolage with aphogee 2 min


----------



## candy626 (Feb 25, 2012)

Herbal Essence Hello Hydration Conditioner and hands down, Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol. All cholesterol is not created equal, this stuff is awesome. It has ceramides in it and gives me hair a soft, touchable feeling. I feel tangling is minimized with this stuff, and my hair feels stronger. 

Real organic coconut oil (like the kind from the health food store) also works well for me for overall hair health. I use it as a prepoo or when my hair feels dry. Using it as a prepoo allows for my hair to be softer and less tangly after shampooing, making detangling easier.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 25, 2012)

i guess i need to hurry up an invest in a steamer huh?  i would like to stretch my relaxer until May.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Feb 25, 2012)

ORS Hair Mayo its a gift. Honestly. I'm thinking of buying a salon sized tub. And keeping it in bed with me.(dont judge me)


----------



## SuchaLady (Feb 25, 2012)

These are all great tips! I can stretch to 12 weeks I just look a HAM in the process. :-/


----------



## Poranges (Feb 25, 2012)

UPDATED LIST!!!  I don't have just 5. 

Products:
1.) KeraCare Overnight Moisture Cream
2.) Silk Dreams Destination Hydration Rinse 
3.) KeraCare Naturals Leave In
4.) Grapeseed Oil
5.) Silk Dreams Mocha Masque
6.) KeraCare Shampoos
7.) Joico Blowdry Cream


----------



## *KP* (Feb 26, 2012)

Brighteyes35 said:


> Two words~~~~Dominican Blowouts!



I wish I could find somewhere in the UK to get that done. 

I rollerset my hair a few days ago and attempted blowing out my roots but I couldn't get them very flat.


----------



## *KP* (Feb 26, 2012)

When stretching, I like to apply my moisturising DC to my roots with a relaxer brush (on dry hair). I then wrap it up with cling film or a shower cap and either sit under the dryer for 45mins or throw on my headscarf and sleep. After that, I will shampoo and follow it with a quick conditioner.  That really helps to soften my roots.


----------



## spellinto (Feb 27, 2012)

1. Neutrogena Silk Touch Leave-In Cream
2. Coconut Oil
3. ORS Replenishing Conditioner


----------



## BlueNile (Feb 27, 2012)

Henna
VO5 Free Me Freesia
Vatika Oil
Airdrying with scarfs/du rags


----------



## bizybee316 (Feb 27, 2012)

Cowashing at least twice a week keeps my ng soft and tangle free. I could really use any condis but right now I use Aussie moist and tresemme remoisturize....follow that up with its a 10 leave in, a lil evoo and Moroccan oil.  

1. Aussie moist
2. It's a 10 leave in
3. Evoo
4. Moroccan oil


----------



## Fyne (Feb 27, 2012)

*KP* said:


> I wish I could find somewhere in the UK to get that done.
> 
> I rollerset my hair a few days ago and attempted blowing out my roots but I couldn't get them very flat.



*KP* I use this method at home with great results 1-2x monthy. What really helped was rolling my hair upwards; my dp is the result @ 22weeks post. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-t-Fok6Cv0&feature=related


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 27, 2012)

Braid outs: that's the technique helping me the most this time around since I'm trying to cut out heat altogether.

My V05 Strawberries and cream has remained a staple for co-washes and quick conditioning. I make sure to slather it on my NG.

Other than that I use vatika and castor oils quite a bit: great for braid-outs and stretching the hair generally. I'm looking for a good leave-in conditioner. I'd like to try Cantu or NTM.


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Feb 27, 2012)

Here are the products that got me through my 25 week stretch:

Prayer
Air drying
EVCO
EVOO
Co washing with moisturizing conditioners
Oils mixed with biotin&msm
I am currently 2 weeks post relaxer stretching until August


----------



## taz007 (Apr 6, 2012)

Bumping .....


----------



## daviine (Jul 12, 2012)

Bumping for updates and because this is/was a good thread.


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 12, 2012)

Coconut milk was my staple when I was relaxed and stretching...I still use it as a transitioner


----------



## yynot (Jul 12, 2012)

shortt29 said:
			
		

> Coconut milk was my staple when I was relaxed and stretching...I still use it as a transitioner



How do you use the coconut milk??


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 12, 2012)

I am 21 weeks into my stretch  I accredit:

MSM or my sulfur oil modeled after NJoy (I use both) The supplements 1x daily. The oil 1x weekly

Moisturizing my hair atleast 1-2x daily

Low manipulation

Regular washes

Low/No heat

Braidouts, Twistouts and Buns


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 12, 2012)

yynot said:
			
		

> How do you use the coconut milk??



I would put some in an applicator bottle...the one with the tip...add some evoo and heat in the microwave for a few seconds. Shake it up and apply in sections from root to tip. It's a little drippy but I would just smooth it through to the ends of each section. Sit with a plastic cap for 15-30 mins and rinse


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 13, 2012)

I just relaxed after five months. I had no breakage. I took notes from what I learnt on the hair boards and applied it. I usually relax every three-four months but I was dealing with my acne issue so I was hiding under a bobbed wig until it cleared up so I pushed the envelop with no relaxing for five months until today. 

I was lucky that where I am, the hair dressers do not challenge you and take instructions if you are particular about your hair.

For me the top three-five tips/products for stretching: 

1. Bone combs in three sizes: every day styling comb, tiny comb for the roots and shed hairs and my jumbo detangler comb used on wash days and getting through tough new growth. But after two months I only comb my hair twice a week and for detangling purposes.

2. Washing my hair in four big braids and diluted shampoo and protein treatments helped a lot.

3. Detangling my hair gently and every two days and in sections. However when the sections become messy to ensure that nothing mats together, then I do a tangling session bit by bit and not section by section to catch shed hairs and matted hair.

4. Using a light moisturiser on my ends.

5. I wore a wig and kept my hair underneath in four big braids. 

6. When hair is wet, always make sure hair is not 100% damp before combing. 

7. My hair is fine and I try to use just a bit of moisturiser and concentrate on the ends. I used to be very heavy handed and my hair would stick to the products. 

best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the bump


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2013)

KammyGirl

bumping..........


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 11, 2013)

Coconut oil: softens and nourishes my hair and scalp
Glycerine: mixing this with my DC's also making sprays helps keep my new growth moisturized
Curl Junkie Repair Me: keeps my hair strong 
Deep conditioners (various):  great for moisture, slip and detangling


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 21, 2013)

1.  Butters!!! Especially my SSI and PBN
2.  Coconut Oil (HQS Coconut Lime Oils)
3.  Steaming!  My NG needs moisture.  
4.  Rollersets (Magnetics)
5.  Anything with ceramides smooths and softens

Currently 14 weeks post.  Stretching to 20/22 weeks.


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 21, 2013)

1. Fingers along with wide tooth comb for detangling 
2. Diluted shampoo applied with an applicator bottle helps to get the product applied to roots and spread more easily, also makes concentration more gentle
3. Deep conditioning for at least 30 mins.
4. Prepooing with oil.. helps detangle shed hairs 
5. Wigs (can cornrow my hair under and just leave it alone)

I'm 12 weeks post and planning to stretch for at least another 8 weeks


----------



## candie19 (Jul 22, 2013)

1. Africa's best hair mayo with honey as a pre-poo...dry hair and use heated bonnet
2. Deep conditioning for 45+ with a joico conditioner any..... Love them all
3. LOC method 2x a day instead of one


----------



## hypek (Jul 23, 2013)

1. Water and Lacio Lacio mixed
2. EVOO
3. Silicon Mix Bambu (great slip)
4. Carlson Softsheen Feather Whipped Curl Cream (makes my NG shiny and the curls at my nape defined)


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 23, 2013)

AVG
Rose water + glycerin + AVJ + SAA
Wen Fig
VO5 
Tresemme Naturals
Coconut Milk
Sukesh Ayurvedic powder


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 28, 2013)

naija24 - another good one..


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 4, 2013)

divachyk - more research and reading material......


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 4, 2013)

1] Denman Brush
2] NaturelleGrow Conditioner Cleanser
3] Scarf
4] Aloe Vera Gel
5] Natures Gate Pomegranate Conditioner


----------

